# Maple syrup...safe for bees?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

maple syrup.... no because of the temrpature that the sap has to be brought to.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I think that bees collect sap from Silver Maple or Sugar M. that they collect from cuts and broken branches in early spring but certainly nothing that we should deliberately feed them.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

That would be some VERY expensive feed, even if it "was" good for them


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Maple Syrup can be feed to your hive, but only when they are not confined. The minerals can cause dysentery during long confinement.
I have feed "burnt" or old syrup to hives in late spring when they can fly and void.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Maple sap has to be brought up to a temperature of only about 220º for making syrup. Maple syrup does have a high mineral content especially potassium and calcium.


----------



## markonsite (Dec 14, 2006)

*Maple Syrup?*

Mountaincamp, how do you feed Maple Syrup to your hives? I make my own syrup every year and have plenty of it!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

Maple syrup can be feed to them as is or added to syrup.
The amount of syrup that I have feed to hives at one time is on the order of pints or quarts, not gallons.
Maple syrup is worth much more as syrup for sale, than as a feeding suppliment.
There are a number of sap house around here and I get what they can't sell, off taste / burnt, etc.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Here's another idea for you guys.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Birch_syrup

I've fed both maple and birch syrup to bees in the past. Actually the total amount ever fed was about a cup each, just to see if they'd take it. They did, indeed. 

For me it's just way too much time and money making maple syrup to give it to bees.


----------

